# What makes you unique??



## carandru (Nov 5, 2008)

I thought this would be a fun thread to start
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

So ladies and gents, what do you think makes you unique?  What makes you stand out from the next person?  This can be physical traits, or personality traits, or anything really!  What do you feel really sets you apart?


For me, I will have to say my smile and my ability to connect w/ different types of people.  These two go hand in hand actually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It also helps me learn so much about people in general.   O that and the fact that I actually LISTEN when people talk.  I'm surprised by the number of people who don't do that, lol.

How about everyone else?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 5, 2008)

My mom says its my way with words; I have a tendency to be very witty and sometimes sarcastic, but always in good fun.  However, sometimes it gets me into trouble...but other times, it can flip a bad situation into a more fun one =D


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a really-really sick sense of humor.(runs in my family)
I have really muscular calves.
And I have a weird, giggley laugh.
Am able to be mature and responsible yet fun and carefree at the same time.
I'm a smart-ass and a dumbass all at the same time, as well.


i wouldn't say those are uniue qualities but if you were to mesh all those traits together, there'd be no one out there just like me. :/


----------



## *Stargazer* (Nov 5, 2008)

I am completely incapable of putting up with BS. I am too impatient to play games. 

It might be why I have no friends.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_I am completely incapable of putting up with BS. I am too impatient to play games. 

It might be why I have no friends._

 

Aww, I'll be your friend! i don't take any shit either, just ask my bf. I'm surprised he hasn't left me yet lol


----------



## hhunt2 (Nov 5, 2008)

Aww, this is a cool theard.
When I was younger (high school to college days), I was a very unique person.  My tattoos & piercings, my crazy personality, my taste in men. lol.  But I'll answer this theard by the way I am now...

1.  I can be shy yet in-control. lol, sounds odd but true.  From age 17-20, I was a manager at a resturant.  My boss knew I was a shy person but he knew that I controled people.  Now I'm an office manager... Im in control with the office, if anyone messes up something, their goin down.

2.  My streched ears and bright pink/magenta hair.
Everyday when people walk into my office, someone says something about it.  Or when I go shopping, like today, I'm always asked how I did my ears.

3.  My random tats
When I say random, I mean "random". lol
I have red "x" behind my ears, "x"s on my ankle and wrist (my husband tells people I'm in a gang, lol, but I'm not though), tears on my inner fingers, etc... People always ask or stair.

4.  My taste in men.  
My husband is 320 lbs, 6"1', bald, tattooed, motocycle, lifted-truck driven son of a gun.  My friends used to ask me, "He's fat! You can do so much better?", "Why do you go for the bald guys?", "why do you go for the older guys?", etc.
I tell them, I like my men charming and kind.  So the weight or apperance isnt that important (but it would be nice for the man to be healthy. My husband has unhealthy habits, that's why he is a big fello. And it sucks b/c I dont want to see him die so soon in life).


----------



## kimmy (Nov 5, 2008)

my ankles are double jointed and i have an extremely high pain tolerance. i'm way better with tactical situations than emotional ones, which i'm told is kind of odd for a woman. give me an unsolved criminal case and i'll take it like a champ; but you put a crying person in front of me and i'm down for the count.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

I genuinely try to see the good in everyone...Even when I know in my heart there really isn't any there!

I am generous to a fault...Most times if you ask for it...you will get it...


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 5, 2008)

1. I tell like it is, sorry. I tend to offend people, but I'm just tryin to keep it real! I don't believe in sugarcoating. I have hurt waaaay too many people's feelings this way, but I'd rather be honest to someone than lie to their face. 

2. Everyone gets one chance with me until they blow it. You piss me off once and that's it, I have no use for you anymore.

God none of those make me sound very unique do they, more like a crazy bitch, huh? Oh well!


----------



## Zantedge (Nov 5, 2008)

Ummm. Nothing? I seriously can't think of anything 'unique'.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_God none of those make me sound very unique do they, more like a crazy bitch, huh? Oh well!_

 
they make you sound like me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that's why i looove you!


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm 6'0" tall....the next tallest in my family is like 5'8" lol

I'm notoriously straight faced (You'll rarely see me smile) and un-emotional for the most part (only a few people have ever seen me cry).


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_they make you sound like me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that's why i looove you!_

 
I wuv you too kimmy!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 5, 2008)

oh.. and i have crooked pinkies. They bend inwards. The only person I know who has them is my uncle... :/

I also have this sweet birthmark on my back and if I stretch just right it looks like and angry sun.


----------



## rosasola1 (Nov 5, 2008)

umm... people say that my sense of humor... I am blunt but witty i guess. 

My pale skin and black hair

People always point out my "perfect" skin, I never tell them that I'm just really good at putting on makeup haha

umm... I play classical guitar, piano, I'm a trained opera and choir singer along with being a mexican that looks "white" who sings pure mexican mariachi as one of my passions haha

I also am obsessed with classic "vintage" cars and!!!

I love black and white movies....


oh and people love telling me that I have an angelic, baby face! which kinda bugs me :\

OK I'm done! lol


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 6, 2008)

i have a vibrating vagina.














not really. teehee. 

umm...
i can't think of anything unique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'm double jointed in my thumb?
what a pathetic example. haha


----------



## kimmy (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_oh.. and i have crooked pinkies. They bend inwards. The only person I know who has them is my uncle... :/_

 
and me! mine bend inwards, too.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 6, 2008)

Hmmm...well to start with there is my name.  I have never met anyone with it who also spells it the same way.  I have learned to love that.

Aside from that, there are a lot of things that make me who I am but I wouldn't necessarily say they make me unique.


----------



## revinn (Nov 6, 2008)

I can pop my pelvis out of its socket, that's pretty weird..


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revinn* 

 
_I can pop my pelvis out of its socket, that's pretty weird.._

 
WOW! That will certainly help with child bearing!!!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_I am completely incapable of putting up with BS. I am too impatient to play games. 

It might be why I have no friends._

 
I thought we were sorta Internet friends?

What makes me unique?

1. I had a full ride to school, tuition, other expenses, housing, etc.
2. I never needed braces
3. I'm not afraid to be alone or dislike someone
4. I'll be polite to a person but I won't pretend I'm their friend if I'm not
5. I have a pair of gay cats. They have a very cute romance. They kiss and stuff.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 6, 2008)

*1.* My style - the way I dress, the things I like
*2*. My super tiny wrists - They are 5 inches around.  Like a small child's but I'm not a petit person. My ears are also pretty tiny
*3.* My secret power - I have a quality or something that attracts people to me but I don't know what it is and how to make it stop. I get a weird amount of attention.
*4.* My name - I've never met anyone with the same name as me and I'm pretty sure I'm like the only person in Australia with my name
*5.* My family have a Wikipedia entry
*6.* Super long arms - I'm 5'6" but my arms are as long a person who is 6'


----------



## Esme (Nov 6, 2008)

Spectrolite - are you an American expat? Me, too.
I don't know what makes me unique. Here, where I live now there aren't that many Americans, so that is one, I guess. I gave birth to twins, does that count?
My name is pretty unusual, especially in Australia.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esme* 

 
_Spectrolite - are you an American expat? Me, too.
I don't know what makes me unique. Here, where I live now there aren't that many Americans, so that is one, I guess. I gave birth to twins, does that count?
My name is pretty unusual, especially in Australia._

 
^^Yes I was born and raised in Washington DC but I've been in Australia for about 13 years now


----------



## LP_x (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_oh.. and i have crooked pinkies. They bend inwards. The only person I know who has them is my uncle... :/_

 
I have those too! I got them from my Daddy. Thanks Dad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We're the only ones I know too


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_I have those too! I got them from my Daddy. Thanks Dad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We're the only ones I know too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have them, too. But from my Mum.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I have a really-really sick sense of humor.(runs in my family)
I have really muscular calves.
And I have a weird, giggley laugh.
Am able to be mature and responsible yet fun and carefree at the same time.
I'm a smart-ass and a dumbass all at the same time, as well.


i wouldn't say those are uniue qualities but if you were to mesh all those traits together, there'd be no one out there just like me. :/_

 

I love your sense of humor.  You need to go into show business.


----------



## carandru (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_1. I tell like it is, sorry. I tend to offend people, but I'm just tryin to keep it real! I don't believe in sugarcoating. I have hurt waaaay too many people's feelings this way, but I'd rather be honest to someone than lie to their face. _

 
That doesn't make you sound crazy! You sound like a good person to have around, lol.  So many people are quick to be yes men to everything, and you'll be the one friend like "no, not really, nope you definitely shouldn't do that".  And I'm sure at the same time you'll tell them when you think something is right. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_Ummm. Nothing? I seriously can't think of anything 'unique'._

 
Awwww. Come on.  There's has to be something about you that you think is special. It doesn't matter if it really is or not lol. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I also have this sweet birthmark on my back and if I stretch just right it looks like and angry sun._

 











 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_i have a vibrating vagina._

 











.  I was sooo about to ask you HOW?????  That sounds like it could come in handy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_*1.* My style - the way I dress, the things I like
*2*. My super tiny wrists - They are 5 inches around.  Like a small child's but I'm not a petit person. My ears are also pretty tiny
*3.* My secret power - I have a quality or something that attracts people to me but I don't know what it is and how to make it stop. I get a weird amount of attention.
*4.* My name - I've never met anyone with the same name as me and I'm pretty sure I'm like the only person in Australia with my name
*5.* My family have a Wikipedia entry_

 
I have super tiny ankles!!!  My hubby calls them baby ankles, lol.  And what's the wikipedia entry so I can go read it?  I wanna be nosey


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_oh.. and i have crooked pinkies. They bend inwards. The only person I know who has them is my uncle... :/

I also have this sweet birthmark on my back and if I stretch just right it looks like and angry sun._

 

That reminds me...My birthmark covers the entire back of my neck...Hate it!  It looks like a bad tattoo removal job!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 6, 2008)

I really can't answer this question...as I don't know. 
I have an innate ability to make people uncomfortable with my presence, does that count?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 6, 2008)

My baby hands, always smiley and how girly i am... ppl just know I'm a pink kinda girl... and then theyre surprised at how 'intelligent' I am.  

Oh and my time telling and sense of left and right is just w*nk!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 6, 2008)

1. I'm completely unable to speak without moving my hands, arms, something!
2. I'm the fastest person I know, speak fast, walk fast, act fast...


----------



## amelia.jayde (Nov 6, 2008)

1. i'm transgender.

2. my style of dress. i've never seen anybody dressed like me.

3. i'm not very emotional. i don't really cry more than once a year.

4. my taste in music. i like a lot of genres, but very specific genres.. mostly sub-genres, actually.. and even though i like so many different sounds, i hardly like any artists.

5. i'm really, really shy, but often called intimidating. i have no idea why anyone would think i'm intimidating.

6. i don't take shit from anybody. at all. i put up with too much of it when i was in school.

7. i have had my name legally changed.

8. i feel weird without large earrings on.

9. i am obsessed with disneyland.

10. i'm extreeeeemely girly.


----------



## rbella (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revinn* 

 
_I can pop my pelvis out of its socket, that's pretty weird.._

 
OMG!! I can totally do the same thing!!  It freaks people out when I do it, but whatev.

I was hit by a car walking across the street and I didn't even get a bruise.  Does that count?  Oh, and I've had gangrene.

I also have a left pupil that doesn't respond to light.  Freaks all my doctors out and they think I have a brain tumor, but I don't, I'm just odd.

Wow, I sound like a real catch, don't I?


----------



## *Stargazer* (Nov 6, 2008)

OH! I can pop my hips in and out of socket at will. It's gross. And painful. And a pain in the ass when it happens at inappropriate times...


----------



## rosasola1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revinn* 

 
_I can pop my pelvis out of its socket, that's pretty weird.._

 
ah so can i!!! lol, i do it to gross my friends out haha


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_OH! I can pop my hips in and out of socket at will. It's gross. And painful. And a pain in the ass when it happens at inappropriate times..._

 
Ah! Yes! I can do that too. It grosses my coworkers out when I do it.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Nov 6, 2008)

I have what my friends call "the little sister curse".  Many of the men in my life treat me like a little sister, even if I'm the older one, they are super protective of me, and I'm not quite sure why.  I'm quite independent, confident and goofy, but for some reason men want to protect me.  It's strange!  

Also, I get told that I have a pretty mouth, all the time, by random strangers even.  So weird!


----------



## carandru (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_OH! I can pop my hips in and out of socket at will. It's gross. And painful. And a pain in the ass when it happens at inappropriate times..._

 
I would be the person that's like "eeeewww you can do what??? REALLY?!?!?!  Let me see it!!"  

And then you do it, and I would run away screaming


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 6, 2008)

^ hahaha saame! I want in on the whole pelvis poppin' buisness though! i love doing weird things with my bones haha

My go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm the only person i know who  spells my name the way i do ( my full name)

I have a high tolerance to pain, especially on my arms.

I am extremely random and weird.

I actually like pigeons =|

I can be shy and outgoing at the same time..

I can be mature and also fun and childish at the same time too

I'm extremely caring, even with strangers, and even people i dislike..

I have so many sides to me..

I give off a really bad first impression, dunno why but it's really not how i am..

im too tired to think anymore..


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_and me! mine bend inwards, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
No way! These are mine:





 Congenital Malformations FTW!


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 6, 2008)

I can cross one of my eyes and make the other one move around.

I can touch the underside of my chin with my tongue.

I sew and I woodwork, as well as baking and shooting guns.

I have an entire drawer devoted to candy in my desk, and it is filled to the brim. (think hundreds of dum dum pops, in addition to hundreds of sweettart packets, etc. lol  its outta control.)

My red hair!!  Only 4% of the world's population is a true redhead!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can crack all the joints on my fingers- even all three on my thumbs!

I have a screw in my foot!

I have never seen a single Star Wars movie.


----------



## hhunt2 (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, I totally forgot.  Another thing that makes me unique is my name.

For safety reasons, I will not release my first name.  But I have the white-ist name in the whole world!
My last name is "Hunt".  
My first name is a white-girl name. lol. 
And all together my name sounds like an actress or a white, blonde girl (minus the odd middle name, it's a fruit).

Everytime I go for interviews, people always expect a pretty white girl.  
I'm Italian, German and Filipino... so my face and name doesnt match up. lol


----------



## hhunt2 (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_No way! These are mine:





Congenital Malformations FTW!_

 
The inward pinky finger means you are/will be wealthy.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_Oh, I totally forgot. Another thing that makes me unique is my name.

For safety reasons, I will not release my first name. But I have the white-ist name in the whole world!
My last name is "Hunt". 
My first name is a white-girl name. lol. 
And all together my name sounds like an actress or a white, blonde girl (minus the odd middle name, it's a fruit).

Everytime I go for interviews, people always expect a pretty white girl. 
I'm Italian, German and Filipino... so my face and name doesnt match up. lol_

 

Thats so funny...The way my 1st and maiden name is spelled...They all thought I would be Asian...


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 6, 2008)

My fashion sense, filled with pops of colour and patterns.
My sense of humour, sarcastic with a hint of truth
My bitchiness, don't start shit with me


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_The inward pinky finger means you are/will be wealthy._

 
oh, hell yeah!

that just means more money for MAC.


----------



## jaysgirl (Nov 6, 2008)

-I'm one of the rare women I know who drives a dodge ram 2500 as my regular vehicle. 
-I work at a bank but when I'm off I work for my bf's contracting company driving a dump truck or a truck and trailer. The stares I get when I get outta the truck are absolutely hysterical.
-I have the tiniest toes ever
-I'm better at skeet shooting than most of the men I've gone with.


Other than that I think I might be pretty boring!


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh lord ... new around here but I will give this a go ... 

Before I had kids I had the exact same measurements as Marilyn Monroe ... hopefully Weight Watchers will help me get that back!

I do musical theater.

I got through college as a single mom with two babies that are sixteen months apart, a full time job managing a diamond business and managed to maintain my 4.0GPA (needless to say ... I didn't sleep much!)

I am a total hard-ass when it comes to real life drama (as long as it doesn't involve my kids) ... and yet I cry at Hallmark commercials ... weird!

My favorite thing to do is sit around and watch Mel Brooks movies with my dad.  

I had/faintly still have a birthmark in the middle of my forehead shaped like a comet with the tail going up into my hairline ... Proactiv seems to have bleached it (eek!)

In HS I was ranked the No. 4 musician in the state of TX on my particular instrument (oboe)

I have about 600 eye shadows (not really unique around here ... but everyone that knows me personally thinks I am NUTS!)  I won't even bother counting my lip stuff.  

I have a hot rod obsession ... my oldest son is named after a car and we have a 1998 Mustang GT that has been fully converted into a Cobra-R.  She gets me in trouble!

Fun fun fun!  Great thread!


----------



## Bbsbabe612 (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_*1.* My style - the way I dress, the things I like
*2*. My super tiny wrists - They are 5 inches around.  Like a small child's but I'm not a petit person. My ears are also pretty tiny
*3.* My secret power - I have a quality or something that attracts people to me but I don't know what it is and how to make it stop. I get a weird amount of attention.
*4.* My name - I've never met anyone with the same name as me and I'm pretty sure I'm like the only person in Australia with my name
*5.* My family have a Wikipedia entry
*6.* Super long arms - I'm 5'6" but my arms are as long a person who is 6'_

 
Those are unique!! That's exciting about your family having a wikipedia entry! Can I ask for what? Oh and also your name, mine is super common and boring. In my graduating class there were 5 girls with the same first name as me, and 3 of them ended up at the same college as me lol. My things are that I've never broken a bone, been stung by a bee, or had a cavity.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I have an innate ability to make people uncomfortable with my presence, does that count?_

 
LOL!!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_I can cross one of my eyes and make the other one move around.

I can touch the underside of my chin with my tongue.

I sew and I woodwork, as well as baking and shooting guns.

I have an entire drawer devoted to candy in my desk, and it is filled to the brim. (think hundreds of dum dum pops, in addition to hundreds of sweettart packets, etc. lol  its outta control.)

My red hair!!  Only 4% of the world's population is a true redhead!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can crack all the joints on my fingers- even all three on my thumbs!

I have a screw in my foot!

I have never seen a single Star Wars movie._

 

OMG I love Sweettarts and Dum Dum pops!!! It's almost impossible to get Sweettarts here in Australia and there are no Dum Dum pops at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The cream soda one was my absolute favorite. Out of all of the things I miss about living in the States, I miss candy most of all.

The things I'd do for some Laffy Taffy right now


----------



## kittykit (Nov 7, 2008)

I can cross my right pinky toe... now I sound like a freak! I showed that to my bf when we're in a bubble bath after being together for a few months. His expression --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He thought that was gross! LOL.


----------



## carandru (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I can cross my right pinky toe... now I sound like a freak! I showed that to my bf when we're in a bubble bath after being together for a few months. His expression --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He thought that was gross! LOL._

 






 Definitely not gross.  I can do the star trek V sign w/ my feet and I can cross my 1st and second toes over each other and my 4th and 5th toes over each other.  Well, i can acutally do everything w/ my feet that my hands can do, except write.  But that's probably only b/c I haven't tried.  My hubby tells me I have monkey feet.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_





 Definitely not gross. I can do the star trek V sign w/ my feet and I can cross my 1st and second toes over each other and my 4th and 5th toes over each other. Well, i can acutally do everything w/ my feet that my hands can do, except write. But that's probably only b/c I haven't tried. My hubby tells me I have monkey feet._

 
LOL! I've the habit of picking things up with my toes and whenever he sees that, he says, 'Holy sh*t! There comes the monkey again!' But I definitely can't cross any other toes of mine.


----------



## concertina (Nov 7, 2008)

-I can roll and 'trefoil' my tongue. 
-I can tie a cherry stem with my tongue in under 10 seconds. 
-I'm about as liberal as they come, but I like my shotgun, old men that call me 'darlin', I say 'yes sir/ma'am' without fail, and I think kids shouldn't be treated like 'spechul snowflakes' and should actually behave like well-mannered human beings in public. 
-I am an atheist. I am not religious. I am not 'spiritual'. I do not believe in ghosts, reincarnation, or an afterlife. And to my utter delight, I'm not as unique in that aspect as I was 5 or 10 years ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-I've lived outside of the US and visited 4 other countries, as well. 
-I've visited or lived in 30 of our 50 states. 
-I majored in Theatre in college and haven't done a thing with it since...wait...actually, that makes me pretty typical.


----------



## concertina (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
OMG I love Sweettarts and Dum Dum pops!!! It's almost impossible to get Sweettarts here in Australia and there are no Dum Dum pops at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The cream soda one was my absolute favorite. Out of all of the things I miss about living in the States, I miss candy most of all.

The things I'd do for some Laffy Taffy right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hunny, I will send you some Laffy Taffy. And anything else you'd like. 

PM me.


----------



## couturesista (Nov 7, 2008)

What makes me unique is that I love myself inspite of my faults. What you see is what you get, take it or leave it. I love people for who they are and I never try to change them. I try to see the brightside of everything, no matter what. I forgive alot when people say I shouldn't. I think for myself and while I respect other's opinions of me, I ultimately don't care what others think of me, because again I know who I am.


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
OMG I love Sweettarts and Dum Dum pops!!! It's almost impossible to get Sweettarts here in Australia and there are no Dum Dum pops at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The cream soda one was my absolute favorite. Out of all of the things I miss about living in the States, I miss candy most of all.

The things I'd do for some Laffy Taffy right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahhaha  I went to the Spangler (maker of Dum-Dums) website and bought abox of JUST Cream Soda flavor!  lol  they come 120 to a box- I got a box of Cream Soda, Pink Lemonade, and Mystery flavor.   yum!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_
I was hit by a car walking across the street and I didn't even get a bruise.  Does that count?  Oh, and I've had gangrene.

I also have a left pupil that doesn't respond to light.  Freaks all my doctors out and they think I have a brain tumor, but I don't, I'm just odd._

 
Oh wow. For both examples! I'm glad you were ok after the close encounters with a car! And that your eye pupil is playing hard to get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







!!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_i have a vibrating vagina.








not really. teehee. 
_

 












 I LOVE your sense of humour!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_5. I have a pair of gay cats. They have a very cute romance. They kiss and stuff._

 
Hahaha how cool is that


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Nov 7, 2008)

1) I embrace a good ole change in style. A lot of people stick by one or two in their entire life, but my wardrobe is a mish-mash of styles. From my gold sequin braces right down to my black wiggle dress.

2) In big conversations I don't say much unless it's something of value and I think before I speak.

3) I have very wonky fingers lmao. I thought it was quite normal until people started to comment on them. They're all a bit bent at the tops and point in various directions haha.


----------



## Mac MaMa (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_I am completely incapable of putting up with BS. I am too impatient to play games. 

It might be why I have no friends._

 
*Wow, I feel the exact same way. It's good to know that I'm not alone in this world, even though my only friend is my fiance! I often say I can see through the bullshit, so I cut it off before it draws on, and not playing people's games can leave one lonely...but it works for me! If you lived in Toronto, maybe we could be friends! One of my all time favourite flowers is the STARGAZER!*

*Peace!*


----------



## hhunt2 (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_I can roll and 'trefoil' my tongue._

 
Aw, I was able to do the tri-fold/"clam shell" thing with the tongue.  But after I got my tounge pierced, I couldnt do it anymore.  Even if I remove the bar, I still can't do it.

I miss my old tounge.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a magnetic head and i can stick magnetic objects on my head and it'll stick there lol.

to clarify - i have a cochlear implant which involves magnets in my head. im just like magneto but obviously my magnetic field isnt as strong ^_^


----------



## SuSana (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_Hunny, I will send you some Laffy Taffy. And anything else you'd like. 

PM me._

 
That's what I was going to say!  Life without sweet tarts...


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_That's what I was going to say!  Life without sweet tarts...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Is it really worth living?

I'm not so sure...

*nurses cuts on tongue from over-consumption of sweet tarts*


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't smoke, drink, do drugs, etc.
I've never ever been drunk.
I always have different hair. I've pretty much been every color out there and rocked it.
I'm the queen of long-term relationships. I don't see the point in dating around.
I'm fluent in html and css, and I'm obsessed with web design.
I have a strange way of attracting weird guys. I don't know what it is. Stalkers love me.
I have rabbits that are like my children. They have their own "bunny condos" and they get fresh veggies daily.

I'm sure there are tons more.. I'm just strange.


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm very impressed with everyone's uniqueness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This may not be entirely unique but I have no body hair on my legs or arm. I'm talking nothing, no baby hair, nor peach fuzz, just bald. In case you're wondering I don't have alopecia, I have hair under my arms and my vajayjay (I know TMI) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it got distributed to my head cause I have a massive amount of hair on my head. 

I was told by a consultant at TLC that I wasn't an ideal candidate for laser eye surgery since the size of my pupils were considered to be in the 10% percentile of people with larger than normal pupils. It's a bit of a random fact but I thought it was pretty unique.


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 8, 2008)

1. I've got a scar in my scalp from my brother whacking me with a pan as a kid and splitting my head open.  The hair that grows out of the scar is white.  I dye it, but dyed red hair is always noticeable against natural red hair.  :/

2. I've broken all of my toes on my left foot so they're all crooked.

3. I had a considerable hearing loss from about 11 until I was 16.  Then they realized that my wisdom teeth were in my sinuses and crushing the tube that goes from your ear to your nose.  My hearing improved 100% once they were removed.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 8, 2008)

The only *special* thing about me is that my eyes are so flat that they have to make special eye contact lenses for me


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_Hunny, I will send you some Laffy Taffy. And anything else you'd like. 

PM me._

 
Awww thanks so much, that's really kind of you. Maybe we can do a treat exchange although I'm not sure anything in Australia can compare to the deliciousness of Laffy Taffy and Sweettarts


----------



## kittykit (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_-I can roll and 'trefoil' my tongue. _

 
My brother can 'trefoil' his too. He showed me first time when he was little, I was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *lol*


----------



## x-ivy (Nov 9, 2008)

well the first thing is that i'm the only "black" friend amongst all of my friends
then i guess that i also don't act like a typical black girl/teen...w/e...a little nickname with all my friends is that i'm Oreo
then i guess i have a lot, i mean A LOT of scars from different things/events. at the beginning of Oct. i got a new one; right on my collar bone from my dog. at first it was 3 slaches from my collar bone to my right breast, but they were just red marks, like wolverine cut me, then those faded and three small ones stayed there at the beginning of the scar.

other than that, my personalitycan be a little nit more mature thaty everyone else around me.


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_What makes me unique is that I love myself inspite of my faults. What you see is what you get, take it or leave it. I love people for who they are and I never try to change them. I try to see the brightside of everything, no matter what. I forgive alot when people say I shouldn't. I think for myself and while I respect other's opinions of me, I ultimately don't care what others think of me, because again I know who I am._

 
Damn, i wish i was more like you..


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_My brother can 'trefoil' his too. He showed me first time when he was little, I was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *lol*_

 
Haha, i can do that too! and i can do like a 'wave/roll' thing with my tongue too...it's quite disgusting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so far i've only met one person who can do this!


----------



## ambicion6 (Nov 12, 2008)

This thread is so interesting!!!

lets see...(these are mostly physical characteristic though i do have lots of non-physical things that make me unique, i guess these make me quirky lol)

1) my eyebrows, upper eyeliner and lower eyeliner are tattooed
2) my tongue is cut....well not my tongue, but the little piece of skin under your tongue that "seems" to connect your tongue to the bottom of your mouth - i dont have that piece.  they removed it when i was like 13 bc it interfered with my braces and my teeth getting straight.
3) i can move my eyebrows at will like The Rock.  i can move either one super high without moving the rest of my face
4) my wisdom teeth never came in.  they were surgically removed when i was 13 (again cuz of interfering with the braces)
5) I have a high tolerance for pain (as evidenced by the face tats, braces, lasik, laser hair removal, and other body modifications that i've had done over the years)


----------



## carandru (Nov 12, 2008)

O I just thought about it...

I can wiggle my ears which my friends find totally hilarious and weird.


----------



## benzito_714 (Nov 12, 2008)

my ears are shaped like elf ears-no, really they are. they do not curve like everyone else's ears and i have have people ask me if i have had my ears clipped. now why in the hell would i have my ears clipped i'm not a dog but i have been called a bitch quite a few times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and for the big one-dun dun dun
I do not have a butt crack. yeah that's right a butt crack. well i have one but it is so low that even in the lowest cut jeans you can't see it (not that i really want you too). i hate it because it makes it seem like i have a little butt when in fact i have a huge, long butt.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_and for the big one-dun dun dun
I do not have a butt crack. yeah that's right a butt crack. well i have one but it is so low that even in the lowest cut jeans you can't see it (not that i really want you too). i hate it because it makes it seem like i have a little butt when in fact i have a huge, long butt._

 
I am absolutely dying about this one...Yep that qualifies as Unique


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Nov 12, 2008)

Well... let's see... nothing _good_ really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I've lived through few wars... had someone chase me (&my family) down the street to kill us (with the knife)... saw a bomb (small, hand held one) explode in front of me... Slept on the floor with rats jumping on top of me... yeah... nice stuff like that.
Edit- That doesn't really make me unique if we take a look at the world now, but unique on this forum for sure.


----------

